# what's your favorite species of dog



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

just a poll- i want a nother dog and wanted to see what you all like here is my german shepherd hays


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jack Russell Terrier (for tis smarts)

Dalmation (crazy....but thats what I grew up with)

When I get a bit older I will probably get a rottie tho!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had 2 German Shepards and 2 Rotts before.. now I have a pitt!!!

But my choice is undecided between a German Rott or a Blue Nose Alligator Blood Pitt!!!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I voted pitbull, but that's cause I've already had 2 german shepards(incredible dog)

Mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

toy chihuahuas and toy pinchers

I hate big dogs. Actually I don't even like dogs or cats in general, mostly because they have to be cared for, and can't be kept inside unless you want hair all over your house.

I got 2 toy chihuahuas and they're pretty tolerable though, mostly just cuz they're so damn small and cute.

If I was forced to choose another dog, I'd get a miniature pincher

here's my chihuahuas


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rottie all the way







im a big guy like big strong dogs
my seci=ond chioce would be a great dame


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

german sheperd...GREAT dogs


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

1. pit bull
2.rotts.
3.japanese akita.
4.chows
5.english bulldog


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I voted other for a toy Pug. I don't own any dogs, but if i did, I would prob. get a pug


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Boxer's


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dont get me wrong lucky, that chick is fine and all but not very revealing. I liked that chick who was clutching her huge watermelon tits best.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

me to i like those melons
now back to dogs i likesiberian huskies with shorter hair and german shepards


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

bulldog


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

NIKE said:


> bulldog


 and space dogs!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> dont get me wrong lucky, that chick is fine and all but not very revealing. I liked that chick who was clutching her huge watermelon tits best


 Who Briana Banks!!







It was time for a change.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I voted for German Sheppards, but I also love Great Danes...they're personality is just awesome.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Bulldogs and pugs are the best to me
I want another yorkshire terrier like kevs dog teddie he is so cute


----------



## Mizery (Apr 5, 2003)

my friends got a 70% wolf dog. it's like 70% wolf, part german sheperd, and part something else. it's an awesome dog, it's huge.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mizery said:


> my friends got a 70% wolf dog. it's like 70% wolf, part german sheperd, and part something else. it's an awesome dog, it's huge.


 ya, ill bet its awesome all right.... till it eats one of his kids!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Mizery said:
> 
> 
> > my friends got a 70% wolf dog. it's like 70% wolf, part german sheperd, and part something else. it's an awesome dog, it's huge.
> ...


 ROLF!!









What about BullMasstiffs?!?! Or even Alaskan Malmutant with the blue eyes?? Chows??


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

BullMastiff and Labs
I have a 50/50 mix of one :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

German Blockhead Rotty all the way! i love mine getting another male as soon as i find the one i want =) registered puppies make around 5-600 around here too! =) so were looking for a male registered puppy then we can start breeding =)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how about a chinese shar-pei....


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

70% wolf....how they manage that....he got 70% of his sperm in her and the german shepard/other dog mix got only 30% of his to work?


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

1. Newfoundland. They're huge and lazy. I can't even walk mine without someone pulling over to talk about him. 1yr. 38 in. at the shoulder and 150 lb's. He'll get to 200 if I have my way. He's old enough to start pulling carts and logs. 3500 lb's on wheels when he's full grown. Sounds like a lot, but who here can't push a car by themselves.

2. Jack Russel (the short haired stocky ones). These little guys pull chicks like no other. Even puppies.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

alvin said:


> 1. Newfoundland. They're huge and lazy. I can't even walk mine without someone pulling over to talk about him. 1yr. 38 in. at the shoulder and 150 lb's. He'll get to 200 if I have my way. He's old enough to start pulling carts and logs. 3500 lb's on wheels when he's full grown. Sounds like a lot, but who here can't push a car by themselves.
> 
> 2. Jack Russel (the short haired stocky ones). These little guys pull chicks like no other. Even puppies.


 my parents had newfoundland, called him Kona Bear. They got him as a puppy, he hit around 250 lbs in his prime. He lived to be 15 years old. One time, my dad told me he was walking him in a park one day, and some lady's German Shepherd saw him and threw a fit and broke his leash and went rushing up to attack Kona. Kona knocked him over, got on top of of the shepherd, gripped his throat and starting shaking him like a ragdoll. It survived though.

The funny thing is, the lady was furious at my dad for letting Kona do this. LOL Like he had a choice. Of course it must have took all he had to keep himself from punching that dumb bitch out.


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

BULLDOG


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

p45. I have the same damn problem. Other dogs in my building attack mine who is ALWAYS on a leash, and then the owners yell at me when he growls back. Most of these people never have their stupid poodles or terriors on leashes, and then they go up and bite my dog in the head. He thinks they are playing due to his size, and tries to play back. I'm strong enough to muscle him around for now, but my g/f only weighs 100 lb's and she walks him most of the time. Good thing they are very obediant and quiet. I hope mine gets up to 250. That would be awesome. He's around 4 inches taller than average at the shoulder, so he may have potential.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

The meanest baddest dog in the World. I have wanted one for so long.

Nothing can touch this.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I used to have a boxer but my true love is *DOBERMANN*

I currently have two beautifull dobes(mother and daugter)

http://www.dobermannreview.co.yu/males/Alt...20Altobello.jpg


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

Irish Wolf Hound - HUGE and Shagggy


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> I used to have a boxer but my true love is *DOBERMANN*
> 
> I currently have two beautifull dobes(mother and daugter)
> 
> http://www.dobermannreview.co.yu/males/Alt...20Altobello.jpg


 Whoa! That is a beautiful dog, husky_jim!









Love the black.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> The meanest baddest dog in the World. I have wanted one for so long.
> 
> Nothing can touch this.


 The Canary Dog IS a badass!!!







To me its like a Rott, Pit and Bullmastiff all in one. The only one Ive ever known to hear about is a detective here in the BAy which attacked a jogger a couple yrs ago. Had both sexes.. BADASS!!!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Reckoning said:
> 
> 
> > The meanest baddest dog in the World. I have wanted one for so long.
> ...


 Yea, there was a neighbor of a friend of mine in Ohio that would walk one by his house all the time. I have never seen such beauty and been scared so much in my life. We talked to him (from a distance of course) and when we would even so much as move our feet a little towards the owner that dog growled at us so we could see all of his teeth. Kind of like a cujo look. Needless to say I had to go home and change right afterwards.

The owner said that he has some friends that can get them but I already have a dog now (Half German Shepard-half dingo) and he said that the canary dog would kill her if she ever came close to me once it gets out of the puppy stage so I'll have to wait.

I have heard so many stories too.

Wasn't there a lawyer that was attacked and killed in the hallway of her apartment complex by 2 of them in Cali about 4 years ago?

I wouldn't care how small my penis was anymore if I had that baby.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> Wasn't there a lawyer that was attacked and killed in the hallway of her apartment complex by 2 of them in Cali about 4 years ago?


 There you go!! Yeah that was the one I was talking about.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My 140 pound Bull Mastif.....Enough said


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> My 140 pound Bull Mastif.....Enough said


 That boy looks like he has bad intentions!









Nice dog.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Best fighting dog ever. Good luck getting one in the US legally.

http://canismax.angelcities.com/breeds_tosa_inu.htm#


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alvin said:


> Best fighting dog ever. Good luck getting one in the US legally.
> 
> http://canismax.angelcities.com/breeds_tosa_inu.htm#












maxim mag rated them the meanest dog in the world..they look like mastiffs


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they look pretty un-remarkable to me


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> they look pretty un-remarkable to me


 Maybe, but these guys have a different attitude than all other dogs. I'll probably never have one since the only price I've ever heard is $3000, but I like to dream about it and keep hope.









Here's a couple more pics that I had saved. They impress me.


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

German Shepards Rock...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > they look pretty un-remarkable to me
> ...


those and PACK's photos look like two separate dog species....


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I got them all from the same site and they said it was the same. I dunno.

Edit: Oh ok I saw you edited and now I know what you mean.

The ones I showed are presa canarios. That's the dog I'm talking about. Not sure about Pack's. Maybe a dif line or something? :smile:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I believe that Cana Corso is more aggresive,powerfull and "stable" as a personality......









...but of course there is always.....*DOBERMAN's*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice dogs guys but I don't think dogfighting is right I wouldn't want to see the dogs killing eachother as stupid people bet on who wins .


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I 'm sorry pcrose if i gave you wrong imprsession.I hate dog-fights








My dogs are something more than friends for me..its family..............


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad to hear your dog is your family all of our fish and animals are me and kevs kids lol we have so many animals and we kinda keep collectin them


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

pcrose said:


> very nice dogs guys but I don't think dogfighting is right I wouldn't want to see the dogs killing eachother as stupid people bet on who wins .


 If you mean me, then I'm sorry I gave that impression. I love animals and would never ever fight any of them. I would be heartbroken to see a dogfight.

I like animals more than I do people and am always upset when I see animals hurt or abused.

My dog I have now goes everywhere with me (except work) and if she can't go, then I don't either.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

nothing and i mean nothing can compare to an american pitbull pound for pound the strongest dog in the world that my friends is a fact so yes i voted for the true american bad ass pitbull


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Doberman


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

German Shepard


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi.My favorite species of dog is a easy one.
I prefer English Springer Spaniels.
They are arguably the best upland game dogs in the world. Also if someone is dumb enough to break into my house they wake me up so I can take care of it,not the dog.
My close second fav. would be the German Shepherd.
I have owned alot of them as well,and most were smarter(ALOT smarter) than some people I know.
Later
Eric


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> I got them all from the same site and they said it was the same. I dunno.
> 
> Edit: Oh ok I saw you edited and now I know what you mean.
> 
> The ones I showed are presa canarios. That's the dog I'm talking about. Not sure about Pack's. Maybe a dif line or something? :smile:


 Tosa Fighting Dog...thats the name for the pic i put up..they are the meanest of dogs....maxim magazine did an issue on the tuffest and meanest animals ...and out of all dogs this took the prize as the meanest...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

goldfishkiller said:


> German Shepards Rock...


 very nice g.s...male or female????


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

They fight the Tosa's in Japan I beleive. The good ones have a higher social status than most humans there. They are ranked the same way a Sumo wrester is. I don't think they fight to the death. I think it's like Sumo, but I really don't care too much to find out. I just think they are cool dogs. Those Canaries are the coolest looking dogs I have ever seen, but I'm going to stay with my gentle giant (Newf).


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

* Those Canaries are the coolest looking dogs I have ever seen, but I'm going to stay with my gentle giant (Newf). *

I've been watching this thread and I wasn't going to respond again but you brought up a newfie.

I have never had one and have only had 2 friends that ever had. I thought those dogs were so cool, but I didn't know much about them because I wasn't over there much.

Why do you like the newfie so much? I'd like to learn more about them second-hand, other than the www.

But...

since I'm here....









LOL, no way can an american pit bull handle a presa canario,razorteeth. Not even close or funny actually.























This is a thread about your fav dog so I didn't want to go into "who's the baddest" after you replied, but since I have already replied I thought I'd throw something of substance in.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> LOL, no way can an american pit bull handle a presa canario,razorteeth. Not even close or funny actually.


Have you ever heard of Alligator Pitts?? (not actuial blood from alliagtors, i think) But those pitts are waaaay meanner, tougher and faster than any American, Red Nose, Blue Nose, or even Blue Pitts. As usual, they're illegal here, but I have a couple of friends that own these badasses!!!

They had illegal fights in Oakland before and all which Alligator Pitts won in every class against all.. and I mean all!! (even had a live alligator in one match) I can say and be even more graphic with details. But Im not the one who supports this cruelty. I love dogs!!! But since you guys were comparing.. i just wanted to give you 2 cents of my extra time.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

* But Im not the one who supports this cruelty. I love dogs!!! But since you guys were comparing.. i just wanted to give you 2 cents of my extra time. *

I know what you mean tho. Even if I had the baddest dog in the world, I would never ever let him fight anything if I could help it. I feel as you do and just want to talk about what we know, but it's hard being this is only a "fav dog" thread and noone here would ever put any dog against another...and if they would, they are a complete fricken moron anyways, but it's all good.

I still think the dog I represented couldn't ever be beat by any dog anywhere anytime. But that's jmo, and it's no more valid than yours or anyone elses.









I just think it's great that we are all talking about this because like I said, I've never even heard of the dog you're talking about and it's an education for me.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Newfs are real big and lazy. They look like St. Bernards, but are all black or white and black. The newfoundland is the reason for long haired St. Bernards. These dogs were rendered useless for rescue due to ice getting built up on the long hair. Most web sites say 150 lb's average, but I've heard of much larger. Mine is 150 and only a year old. He hasn't even started to fill out yet. There good because they don't need a lot of exercise, so perfect for me working 50 hrs a week. Kind of difficult to get. Most breeders have a long waiting list, and a screening process. Not to mention a high price of 1000 and up. Really good with kids, but thank god I don't have any. Also good with all other types of dogs. They slobber a lot and like to get into swimming pools. Mine eats 20 lb's of food a week, but I hear this will slow when he reaches maturity. Oh, and a tail like a whip. Mine can launch full beer cans 15 feet easily, and has a strong dislike of wine glasses (there all gone now). John


----------

